# Droptine Deer Picture



## hjm (May 8, 2016)

Taken off the Arrow Head 7 Ranch in Live Oak County. I wish I would have had my good camera for this one!

24312527_1542658742487201_5603065361044781822_n by haiden mensik, on Flickr


----------

